# Goose call



## waterfowlhunter99 (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone knows of a call that doesn't cost a lot of money, im looking for a shortreed, and i would like it if it made good deep sounds such as laydown calls, ect. I would apreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Alot of guys like the heartland X-out. I think it sounds pretty good. Nice price too! Check with Webmaster Chris, He can get you one! 
Whatever you get, don't get frustrated with learning how to blow it .just stick with it and you'll be singing sweet goose music before you know it! :beer:


----------



## waterfowlhunter99 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks. Do you know a website where I can look at this call and see its price. Thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

http://www.heartlandcustomcalls.com


----------



## waterfowlhunter99 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks again. Just one more question do you know if cabelas would carry them or a store that would carry where i could blow the call first. Cause i dont' think most places allow people to return calls. Thanks for all yoru help


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm not sure, anybody else know????


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The only Heartland call Cabelas carries is the Flatliner...and like everything else Cabelas sells, you can return calls. Even though you're not techincally supposed to it happens all the time. :wink:

There's a lot of good calls out there that are also made in a much more affordable polycarb version. Same call, cheaper material...but they sound just as good. I like the super mag a lot, and the polycarb version sounds great. I think Grounds was running a special on hedge super mags for like $75, which is a really good deal. Either one will get down and dirty on the low end.


----------



## wood decoy (Jan 17, 2004)

waterfowlhunter99 said:


> Hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone knows of a call that doesn't cost a lot of money, im looking for a shortreed, and i would like it if it made good deep sounds such as laydown calls, ect. I would apreciate any help. Thanks


 you can try my call there not none but they will come exacly like half breed deep sound and cost just rite :beer:


----------



## goosie89 (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a tg clearly and it is very easy to reach its low and high ends but if you are looking for a cheap awsome call buy tim grounds guides best or variable honker tone they are very easy to reach high and low ends on and also to get a true honk out of it


----------

